
Show HN: A tool for startups to create product roadmap - tjomk
https://www.getshipit.com
======
futhey
I like it. We use Trello though. Video on homepage continues playing after
closed.

~~~
tjomk
Trello is awesome, and there are so many use-cases for that! It's great that
it works for you, but as the business grows you might also outgrow Trello too.
However, I have interviewed a large fintech startup (ca 2000 employees),
they're still happy with the PowerPoint :-)

------
harrisreynolds
Love the design of the website!

How is this different from Aha?

~~~
tjomk
Thank you. It's much simpler and easier for small startups. We're trying to
build a basic product management flow, not just the roadmap tool, but also
getting customer and team feedback, asynchronous voting, goals and metrics,
i.e. everything that helps you make plans for the future.

Something that we did since the beginning is use the rolling quarter approach
instead of using now/later/future. You always see the current roadmap as the
first one.

